# Employment is Over Rated



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

No more full time employment for this kid effective October 1st. Going to a part time situation for a few years (roughly 1/3 or 700 hours per year), then eventually quit all together.

Was planning on year end but got to thinking and decided why not Oct 1st to allow a whole lot more hunting time this fall. Really looking forward to the free time.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Good for you, you earned it! I have 6 years to go if I go all the way. Ready to quit now.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Got out at 55, worked for 2 years 1/2 time then went full time retired. Wish I had done it at 50 as I had planned but 55 put me in a better place money wise....James


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Fishindude said:


> No more full time employment for this kid effective October 1st. Going to a part time situation for a few years (roughly 1/3 or 700 hours per year), then eventually quit all together.
> 
> Was planning on year end but got to thinking and decided why not Oct 1st to allow a whole lot more hunting time this fall. Really looking forward to the free time.


 Congratulations.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'll be 57.
Went to work straight out of high school at 17, forty years is just about enough.


----------



## wanabefree (Aug 2, 2016)

Good for you. I retired officially in Feb of this year but actually was off do to dual carpal tunnel surgeries since last July. I went back and forth on whether to go back to work or just retire and after being off for a few months decided that was it.
Wife and I purchased a small 3 acre place in Rural Northern California and have not looked back.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I highly recommend retirement. I am fortunate that I never needed to work...now I wonder how did I get so much done when I worked. LOL


----------



## rteague77 (Jul 12, 2016)

39 now. and will retire in 4 years. I have 1453 days until I walk out the door and never look back! not that I'm counting LOL. when I retire I will bring in a minimum of 2000 a month. if all goes well I will have an extra 3000 a month. so that being said if the stars line up and the Lord willing I should have about 5000 a month in retirement at age 43. However I will go back to work for 7 more years somewhere... 

My wife will be finishing nursing school the last year of my current job. so for the last year we will have dual income until I find another job. 

our plan is to stay put after I retire for 7 years until I'm 50. live off my retirement and squirrel away every dime the wife and I make from my new job and her being a nurse. at age 50(me) & 40 (her) we will buy our land we want outright and build a cabin or house on it using the timber from the land. so, no house payment! our youngest child will be 15 by then and we will move farther out into the country/Mountains or maybe even up to Montana or Wyoming. 

we put pen to paper and figured out that over the course of the 7 years of both of us working and living off just my retirement we could conservatively save close to 600,000 - 700,000 in the bank to purchase land, portable mill, tractor and livestock. 

we want a homestead where we can live how we want, not have any neighbors and be self sufficient. possibly even off the grid?? 

I hope it all works out and we can do what we are dreaming of. I know we talk about this almost everyday and dream of the time where work no longer separates us from each other for hours at a time.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Fishindude said:


> No more full time employment for this kid effective October 1st. Going to a part time situation for a few years (roughly 1/3 or 700 hours per year), then eventually quit all together.
> 
> Was planning on year end but got to thinking and decided why not Oct 1st to allow a whole lot more hunting time this fall. Really looking forward to the free time.


I envy you and look forward to getting to that situation myself one of these days.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Talk to someone at Social Security to see how your SS will be affected by part time work.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

One more week of full time employment !


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations! You are almost there! Can't wait until my day comes.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations - we still ask ourselves why we waited as long as we did. It has also been many years since I have done as much manual labor as I have in those 4 months.


----------

